# TREEN



## Drcal (Nov 21, 2010)

I have rarely posted my work because I am not a very good turner...honestly. But I have been looking forward to this weekend because I just bought the* Beall Treen Mandrel* and wanted to try it out.

I have always wanted to turn boxes but I have had little succcess, especially with fit and hallowing. This mandrel makes it easy. This is the box I turned today....not perfect but better than before.

Carmen


----------



## corian king (Nov 21, 2010)

I think it turned out very nice.Keep up the good work.
JIM


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats pretty nice.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats pretty cool... 

And another tool that I didn't see before that now I want!


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice. 
What is your overall feeling of the Treen Mandrel. I to want to get one myself but there isn't much in ways of feedback.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Nov 22, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Thats pretty cool...
> 
> And another tool that I didn't see before that now I want!




Alpha,
if you go to youtube and search for the Beall treen mandrel there should be 3 vids about it, informative info.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 22, 2010)

Carmen, unless the back of your box is missing, I see nothing wrong with it.  A quality piece of work.  Keep up the good work.
Charles


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks great to me.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 22, 2010)

I love lidded boxes like that ... not very good at making them but I like 'em!
Nice job!


----------



## fernhills (Nov 22, 2010)

I have the Treen mandrel, i did not get to use it much,  but i will.  They make nice salt and pepper shakers,  with out having to buy kits,  like photo below.


----------



## KenV (Nov 22, 2010)

Good start Carmen -- practice helps a lot and you have to start to become more confident.    

For some reason, I find most of these look different standing on the table than they do on the lathe, and I make notes for what I want to do differently next time.

Wood has wonderful grain which you have showcased well!!!!


----------



## alphageek (Nov 22, 2010)

Andrew Arndts said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Thats pretty cool...
> ...



I did that!  That didn't help..  One little bit of me says I could make a jam chuck to do that, but the rest of me says I need this ...

This ones now on my "shopping list".


----------

